# 10 lbs for 1 inch on arms...



## swordfish (Sep 12, 2005)

how accurate is this? i have read and heard it takes about 10 lbs to gain 1 inch of muscle on your arms. any more info on this and do you think you could gain an inch off of 5 lbs.... or 4?


----------



## LAM (Sep 12, 2005)

that is pretty much the average "if" the weight gain is evenly distrubuted over the entire body.  

big arms are easy to get, massive quads is where it's at !


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 12, 2005)

swordfish said:
			
		

> how accurate is this? i have read and heard it takes about 10 lbs to gain 1 inch of muscle on your arms. any more info on this and do you think you could gain an inch off of 5 lbs.... or 4?


For me it is more then 10lbs. I guess if that was a solid 10lbs of nothing but muscle gain it might be right on. I think Mudge once said it takes him 20lbs to add 1 inch to the arms. I just put on 5 lbs and only up a 1/4", and gained no size in my waist. So for me it looks like 15-20 lbs for 1"

Tough


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 12, 2005)

i gained 10 and put a 1/2 inch on only.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, for someone 6 foot you are looking at more weight than that if you grow evenly IMO. But also, each additional inch should "weigh more" because it is more volume of muscle. So going from 15 inch to 16 inch might be true, dunno.

Going from 17s to 19s I went from 210ish to 250ish.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 12, 2005)

At 6 feet tall, it is probably going to be more than that, unless you genetically have some nice arms.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 12, 2005)

yea, my arms are a shade over 15". ive had them damn near 16" on a pump. i figure i need to weigh about 200 to get 17's.  my arms arent that gifted, but my legs however grow real easy. they arent that big right now( 21 or 22 a little above the knee) but they seem to respond real good.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, I was always a little more back/chest than arms compared to some peoples measurements.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2005)

In other words, if I compare measurements to someone else with the same size arms my chest will probably be a little bigger from what I am used to running into. When my arms grow though I know everything else is growing, its just that my ratio is a bit different.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 12, 2005)

ahh, gotcha. do your legs grow pretty good?  

btw how tall are ya?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2005)

6'2".

Not where I want them (nothing is) but I think everything grows pretty much in unison, if one thing is growing everything is.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 13, 2005)

I gained 7lbs and put on 0.5"


----------



## growinbigger (Sep 13, 2005)

The 10 lbs for an inch was an average I think for genetically gifted people.  It was about like that for me in the beginning, but now I'm having to put more on to get decent size increases so that figure must increase the bigger you get.  I did have to get to 200 lbs to get to 17", and though I currently fluctuate between 195-198 at the moment, I've been lucky to keep that size.


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

I would say more like 15 lbs if you are building the entire body


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it mostly depends on weight. Someone who weighs 100 pounds who gains 10 is going to see a much more noticeable difference than someone who weights 220 and gains 10. I think the figure is based on average weight, personally.


----------



## SANDIEGOROB (Sep 13, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I think it mostly depends on weight. Someone who weighs 100 pounds who gains 10 is going to see a much more noticeable difference than someone who weights 220 and gains 10. I think the figure is based on average weight, personally.


Going the opposite direction, I went from 18" @ 240 lb to 16" now @ 190 lb.  I like the cut but miss the size.  I have friends that build up their arms will very little added body weight others arms just don't grow that well.  Another good argument about genetics.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 13, 2005)

swordfish said:
			
		

> how accurate is this? i have read and heard it takes about 10 lbs to gain 1 inch of muscle on your arms. any more info on this and do you think you could gain an inch off of 5 lbs.... or 4?


You may gain 1/4 inch to 1/2 an inch off 5lbs but not much more than that.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 13, 2005)

Mine stay the same no matter what 

Actually, When I lost about 20 lbs, they shrunk about 1/2 an inch or so...go figure.
200 down to 180, at 6'1"


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 14, 2005)

hmm let me see, ive gained a good 25-27lbs in these 2months and umm i could safely say my Bicep is over 15"1/2 so ive gained around a good 1/2inch or a lil more maybe.


----------



## hova (Sep 14, 2005)

nine


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 14, 2005)

from 205lbs to 225lbs i gained 1.75"    arms were 16" now they are just shy of 18


----------



## sieb (Sep 14, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 6'2".
> 
> Not where I want them (nothing is) but I think everything grows pretty much in unison, if one thing is growing everything is.



what leg workout do you do. i cant seem to find a decnt 1


----------



## Mudge (Sep 14, 2005)

Just basic stuff, if you look in the JOURNAL section I have a log up of my workouts. Start at the last page and work back, I dont know what I was doing when I started the journal but it was probably similar with more volume.


----------



## chris2489 (Sep 14, 2005)

I would say 15-20lbs


----------

